# Them Bama boys getting PAID



## tjl1388 (Jul 28, 2013)

> Alabama freshman defensive end Dee Liner was ranked as the one of the best players in the entire 2013 class. Without having even played a down on the football field, Liner has found his way into the news.
> 
> Liner posted a photo of himself and his friends with wads of cash and the hashtag #StruggleOverWit. Check it out:









http://collegespun.com/sec/alabama-...instagram-photo-of-himself-with-wads-of-cash#



Looks like they may be in the bathroom. I guess the bag man delivers under the stall in Tuscaloosa. 

Sad part is that it looks like a hundred on the outside and the rest 20s, and they're the same stack. 

I'm sure the NCAA is gonna rush right on down there....


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jul 28, 2013)

that is called Black Magic in Columbia


----------



## riprap (Jul 28, 2013)

I like this! Kind of hard to handle this in house.


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 28, 2013)

They will never prove it!!!! ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

That was stupid of him to post pics like this somewhere,I hope Saban rips him a new one or suspends him,this is not good!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 28, 2013)

Why pay the friends. They ain't players.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't care how good of a player he is. He is proving his off the field smarts are lacking terribly. Hope saban catches wind of this and shows him the door. Im sure there is another guy waiting to shine and just wanting the chance. RTR!


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 28, 2013)

TurkeyKiller12 said:


> I don't care how good of a player he is. He is proving his off the field smarts are lacking terribly. Hope saban catches wind of this and shows him the door. Im sure there is another guy waiting to shine and just wanting the chance. RTR!



I agree,Saban will not put up with this!


----------



## riprap (Jul 28, 2013)

TurkeyKiller12 said:


> I don't care how good of a player he is. He is proving his off the field smarts are lacking terribly. Hope saban catches wind of this and shows him the door. Im sure there is another guy waiting to shine and just wanting the chance. RTR!



If this is true, saban can kick him off team, but that won't be the end of it. NCAA loves money. They don't care how HIGH somebody gets.


----------



## riprap (Jul 28, 2013)

http://totalfratmove.com/former-ala...ed-money-in-college-deletes-it-moments-later/

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...-paying-players-but-nobody-can-figure-out-how

I guess they figured it out.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 28, 2013)

There is something positive to this story it will come out soon.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't think this payoff to many 20's


----------



## riprap (Jul 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I don't think this payoff to many 20's



That's why he took the pic. Not enough hush money. That was make sure you come to practice money and take whatever yelling saban gives to you.


----------



## flowingwell (Jul 28, 2013)

Will be handled "in house".


----------



## riprap (Jul 28, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> There is something positive to this story it will come out soon.



I hope so!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 28, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> http://collegespun.com/sec/alabama-...instagram-photo-of-himself-with-wads-of-cash#
> 
> 
> 
> ...




TJ, did you take the photos?


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 28, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> http://collegespun.com/sec/alabama-...instagram-photo-of-himself-with-wads-of-cash#
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Posted the original earlier unfortunately it had bad words on it. Thanks for the cleaned up version, but a word of warning I got jealousy comments and history lesson of the record vs my team and the natl championship number total as of 7/29/2013 which had nothing to do with this pic but you know the drill.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 28, 2013)

yellowduckdog said:


> Posted the original earlier unfortunately it had bad words on it. Thanks for the cleaned up version, but a word of warning I got jealousy comments and history lesson of the record vs my team and the natl championship number total as of 7/29/2013 which had nothing to do with this pic but you know the drill.



Yep. 49-zip.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 28, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Yep. 49-zip.



An 28-27


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 28, 2013)

yellowduckdog said:


> Posted the original earlier unfortunately it had bad words on it. Thanks for the cleaned up version, but a word of warning I got jealousy comments and history lesson of the record vs my team and the natl championship number total as of 7/29/2013 which had nothing to do with this pic but you know the drill.



I can see why you feel the Bama fans post were out of line and I appreciate the positive you have found in the their negative post. Bama has dominated CFB in recent years and I can't say or do anything to change that. I'm still in awe of what they have done. All I can do is stay positive and hope one day my team can be as good as their's and all of our fans as smart as their's. Until then I will focus on eating healthy and do a lot of praying for UGA FB and will do so for other teams as well. Good luck this season!


----------



## dixiecutter (Jul 28, 2013)

so they got paid. im more intersted in how sabans players gain a hundred pounds of muscle from 12th grade to freshman year. i mean out-sizing everybody across the board and being faster oh and there's all the one-handed catches with one foot in bounds with the other leg broken. something too good to be true going on in tuscaloosa. quacks like a duck. wde


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 28, 2013)

Just like past issues, it will be swept under the rug! Years on down the line, their dirty laundry will be exposed! They're not fooling anyone!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 29, 2013)

Those are high school shots, Liner first committed to Auburn.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> Just like past issues, it will be swept under the rug! Years on down the line, their dirty laundry will be exposed! They're not fooling anyone!
> 
> GO DAWGS!


Better hope the monetary handshakes as the boys exit the locker room after winning a big game at UGA don't get exposed also then. It happens more than most folks know, at more schools than most folks are willing to admit.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 29, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Those are high school shots, Liner first committed to Auburn.



July 24 2013 still n highschool.....


----------



## tjl1388 (Jul 29, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> TJ, did you take the photos?



I prefer my photography of paid athletes to be on yachts and S. FL nightclubs.





dixiecutter said:


> so they got paid. im more intersted in how sabans players gain a hundred pounds of muscle from 12th grade to freshman year. i mean out-sizing everybody across the board and being faster oh and there's all the one-handed catches with one foot in bounds with the other leg broken. something too good to be true going on in tuscaloosa. quacks like a duck. wde



Best pharmacist in the business. No HGH testing in CFB....wish my team would get on the bus.



Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Those are high school shots, Liner first committed to Auburn.



Incorrect sir. Read the article. These were posted to Instagram very recently.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jul 29, 2013)

Roll Tide Roll!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 29, 2013)

Sadly,

If this was OSU, espin would have tents setup outside and Meyer would be getting raked over the coals by espin beat writers for recruiting thugs that no one else would recruit? You know, like the 4 thugs from Bama that beat, not one, but two different students until they were unconscious, then stole from them as they lay there helpless.  Oh by the way, this happened just a few months ago for those of you that didn't happen to be watching espin the only time they made mention of it?  

Buts its the golden boy from the conference espin is in bed with, so all of us know the drill, just like the free suits deal, nothing to see here!!!!

Flukers account being hacked was funny. I have to hand it to the sec, they are quick on their feet. Hand written notes telling us everythings ok, etc. If Tressel coached in the sec he would have never been caught lying. Once he said he didn't know anything, that would have been the end of that story!!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 29, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> Sadly,
> 
> If this was OSU, espin would have tents setup outside and Meyer would be getting raked over the coals by espin beat writers for recruiting thugs that no one else would recruit? You know, like the 4 thugs from Bama that beat, not one, but two different students until they were unconscious, then stole from them as they lay there helpless.  Oh by the way, this happened just a few months ago
> 
> ...



Quit whinning, you remind me of those whinny Al Sharpton bootlickers


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 29, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Quit whinning, you remind me of those whinny Al Sharpton bootlickers



Well said!!!! Typical response when no rebuttal can be given. 

By the way, how are the two students doing, and do you know if there belongings where returned to them?


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Better hope the monetary handshakes as the boys exit the locker room after winning a big game at UGA don't get exposed also then. It happens more than most folks know, at more schools than most folks are willing to admit.



Ill agree to a point with this. Being involved with recruiting process the last two years with a close friends son it happens everywhere. But, some places are more extreme than others. I will also say that UGA did not land the kid another SEC team did because of said under the table benefit that UGA would not do. The kids father was very sick and it was all based on $$ where his kid signed. The said kid loves Richt and told me it was the hardest thing he had to do was tell him he wasn't going to play for him. Believe this or not I know UGA had a higher moral ground than most elite SEC teams when it comes to recruiting. The parents that need money change the game for these kids. Sad but true. I'm glad Richt is our coach because I know he keeps UGA out of a lot of trouble. I also know back in the day someone bought Hershel that trans am he drove while in Athens. Go Dawgs'


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 29, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> Well said!!!! Typical response when no rebuttal can be given.
> 
> By the way, how are the two students doing, and do you know if there belongings where returned to them?


Whinny crying deserves no rebuttal.

Old news,,,, tattoo man


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 29, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Ill agree to a point with this. Being involved with recruiting process the last two years with a close friends son it happens everywhere. But, some places are more extreme than others. I will also say that UGA did not land the kid another SEC team did because of said under the table benefit that UGA would not do. The kids father was very sick and it was all based on $$ where his kid signed. The said kid loves Richt and told me it was the hardest thing he had to do was tell him he wasn't going to play for him. Believe this or not I know UGA had a higher moral ground than most elite SEC teams when it comes to recruiting. The parents that need money change the game for these kids. Sad but true. I'm glad Richt is our coach because I know he keeps UGA out of a lot of trouble. I also know back in the day someone bought Hershel that trans am he drove while in Athens. Go Dawgs'



This is very true!!!! I'm good friends with someone that started for WV as an OLineman and he was recruited by 4 sec teams, and I won't say who, but was offered cash by all 4. I think this is prevalent across the country. There is no question that some schools are way more aggressive than others but just have not been caught yet. I'm not implying it was the schools directly but boosters where the main handouts. Something tells me though, that a lot of these football programs have an elaborate scheme in place between coaches and boosters and have thought everything threw to minimize damage even if something comes to light?


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 29, 2013)

That is funny, I just sold a vehicle and the guy paid me cash all in 100's and when my 16 year old saw it the first thing he did was take a picture of the money fanned out. My response to him was that the pic better not end up on social media. I hope Saban rips him a new one.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 29, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Whinny crying deserves no rebuttal.
> 
> Old news,,,, tattoo man



I know, those terrible tats!!! OSU will never be able to overcome that heinous crime!!!

It still makes me scratch my head to think of the beating OSU and the tat 5 took over them trading THEIR OWN STUFF for some tats and how it is somehow thought of just like improper recruiting, or a school straight up paying for recruiting services.

OK, I'm done whinning.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 29, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> OK, I'm done whinning.



Praise the Lord!!!!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 29, 2013)

fairhope said:


> I hope Saban rips him a new one.



Yep, Liner is about to learn a lesson.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 29, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> I know, those terrible tats!!! OSU will never be able to overcome that heinous crime!!!
> 
> It still makes me scratch my head to think of the beating OSU and the tat 5 took over them trading THEIR OWN STUFF for some tats and how it is somehow thought of just like improper recruiting, or a school straight up paying for recruiting services.
> 
> OK, I'm done whinning.



BTW, it wasn't the tats that got OSU in trouble, it was the cover-up.


----------



## alphachief (Jul 29, 2013)

That's not booster money...Dat Obama $$$$$!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Better hope the monetary handshakes as the boys exit the locker room after winning a big game at UGA don't get exposed also then. It happens more than most folks know, at more schools than most folks are willing to admit.



You got proof?  Until then, don't mix us in with any of your dirty laundry!


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Jul 29, 2013)

ClemsonRangers said:


> that is called Black Magic in Columbia



I'm really surprised a Pickens Tech fan would even make that kind of comment. Are these some of your recruits?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 29, 2013)

Reminds me of this


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> You got proof?  Until then, don't mix us in with any of your dirty laundry!



A prostitute is a prostitute, you can call it whatever you want, and no, I won't reveal the name of the very high profile UGA alumni and corporate attorney that owned up to him and his buddies doing it on a regular basis. 

Denial isn't just a rive in Egypt. Y'all can take of the white wedding dress now, it has been soiled for a long time.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A prostitute is a prostitute, you can call it whatever you want, and no, I won't reveal the name of the very high profile UGA alumni and corporate attorney that owned up to him and his buddies doing it on a regular basis.
> 
> Denial isn't just a rive in Egypt. Y'all can take of the white wedding dress now, it has been soiled for a long time.



What ever, dude! WHAT EVER!!!!

I am sure you have been elbow-rubbing with such high quality UGA alumni, who would just openly blab about any such improprieties to you - ESPECIALLY you being a Bama fan! Yeah, that makes a lot of sense! 

So, quit trying to use a "deflector shield", this ain't Star Wars!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 29, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> BTW, it wasn't the tats that got OSU in trouble, it was the cover-up.



You mean Tressell? Yes, he lied but the school did not cover anything up. It was actually the compliance department that actually decided to review Tressels school issued cell phone (That's how they could do it legally) and found the conversations between Tressel and the attorney (Most people still think it was yahoo that uncovered phone records but that was not the case) that made him aware of the federal investigation and told him he LEGALLY couldn't discuss it with ANYONE or it could endanger his players and he would be violating the law.

Of course everyone said that was an excuse and the lynch mobbing started regarding removing Tress. Most OSU fans still love him and that is why he got the standing O last year even though he cost OSU major grief.

Anyway, old news. We're on to the Meyer years!!!! Yea Baby!!!! I know that makes many cringe!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> What ever, dude! WHAT EVER!!!!
> 
> I am sure you have been elbow-rubbing with such high quality UGA alumni, who would just openly blab about any such improprieties to you - ESPECIALLY you being a Bama fan! Yeah, that makes a lot of sense!
> 
> So, quit trying to use a "deflector shield", this ain't Star Wars!



It was actually a client. Something those of us that live in the real world call, "Doing Business", and yes, the conversation was very cordial and candid about both schools since he had some common partners from both. 

But don't let that stop you from doing your internet yelling. I hope you are using your pom-poms when you do those cheers and splits.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It was actually a client. Something those of us that live in the real world call, "Doing Business", and yes, the conversation was very cordial and candid about both schools since he had some common partners from both.
> 
> But don't let that stop you from doing your internet yelling. I hope you are using your pom-poms when you do those cheers and splits.



MC (may I call you MC?), You have NO problem publicly discussing "private" conversations you've had with clients? That's interesting! Doesn't matter if you mention the client's name or not, the "info" you've disclosed to us probably makes them cringe if what you've said is true. However, this is the Internet, and it's way too easy for anyone to get behind a keyboard and make false claims about others, and that's something I don't agree with. That being said, I highly doubt there is a school (including UGA) out there that hasn't cheated at some point. Some do seem to take it to the next level, and right now it's one of your Alabama recruits posing with a wad of cash that has us talking! Especially after using the hashtag *#StruggleOverWit*. While the photo doesn’t prove that Liner took money or broke NCAA rules, it certainly has sparked a lot of talk about the possibility of improper benefits violations. Anyway, this just gives all of us something to talk about until kickoff. You should know the routine by now.

Don't sweat it, MC, everything will get taken care of and be just fine. 

That is all!


----------



## riprap (Jul 29, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> You got proof?  Until then, don't mix us in with any of your dirty laundry!



Seems like I have heard this before with some of my accusations of the tide, hmmm.

Every time something dirty comes up on the calfs on this forum, most of the bama crew comes back with, " yall do it too!" Like even if that IS true that makes it OK to do it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> Don't sweat it, MC, everything will get taken care of and be just fine.
> 
> That is all!


Thanks for your concern, but sweating it isn't something I've ever done with my team. They win or they lose, but overall, they win.


----------



## 00Beau (Jul 30, 2013)

All you Ga. Fans, search your recruit Marlon Brown from 2009. Check out his facebook post from June 2009 , about being paid on Official visits to Uga. The day after his post , Uga said his page was hacked and it was deleted. It is not hard to find but it can`t be posted on here due to the rules and the language he uses. Roll Tide.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 30, 2013)

00Beau said:


> All you Ga. Fans, search your recruit Marlon Brown from 2009. Check out his facebook post from June 2009 , about being paid on Official visits to Uga. The day after his post , Uga said his page was hacked and it was deleted. It is not hard to find but it can`t be posted on here due to the rules and the language he uses. Roll Tide.



What if it was hacked or simply a FAKE FB page? Accounts do get hacked and fake accounts are also created. Happens a lot. Just ask former Tide player, D.J. Fluker. His twitter account got "hacked". 

His password was probably something simple like allyoucaneat2013 






Yeah, and I am the Easter Bunny! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jul 30, 2013)

Catdaddy SC said:


> I'm really surprised a Pickens Tech fan would even make that kind of comment. Are these some of your recruits?
> 
> says the coot on probation, again
> 
> spurrier found morrisons black magic box of *S*teroids and *C*ash, no big secret for his recent success


----------



## 00Beau (Jul 31, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> What if it was hacked or simply a FAKE FB page? Accounts do get hacked and fake accounts are also created. Happens a lot. Just ask former Tide player, D.J. Fluker. His twitter account got "hacked".
> 
> His password was probably something simple like allyoucaneat2013
> 
> ...



Oh , I agree, just saying it goes on everywhere, hacked or truth. Who really knows?  Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 1, 2013)

Hacked Twitter account. Move on, nothing to see here.


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 1, 2013)

It cOuld just be book money, etc.  but bama has been thru this before when Philip Fulmer exposed them. Won't be long before they get caught and have those 4, 5 and 6 win seasons again. Then all the bandwagon fans will have to find another team.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 1, 2013)

ChasinTails said:


> It cOuld just be book money, etc.  but bama has been thru this before when Philip Fulmer exposed them. Won't be long before they get caught and have those 4, 5 and 6 win seasons again. Then all the bandwagon fans will have to find another team.



Fat Phil had quite a few skeletons in his closet.

are you sure you didn't misspell your Name,..."chasin tales" seems more appropriate.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2013)

ChasinTails said:


> It cOuld just be book money, etc.  but bama has been thru this before when Philip Fulmer exposed them. Won't be long before they get caught and have those 4, 5 and 6 win seasons again. Then all the bandwagon fans will have to find another team.


I survived the 13 year drought remaining faithful and putting up with grief from the idiots that never win championships, and I can do it again. That's the comforting part about pulling for a dynasty. They never go away.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 1, 2013)

ChasinTails said:


> It cOuld just be book money, etc.  but bama has been thru this before when Philip Fulmer exposed them. Won't be long before they get caught and have those 4, 5 and 6 win seasons again. Then all the bandwagon fans will have to find another team.



Why don't you look at join dates. Lots of us here 6-9 yrs, and we support our team. I noticed you just joined last year. Maybe stick around awhile before you criticize the fan base of another school. Roll Tide. Seven is coming your way in october.


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 1, 2013)

ChasinTails said:


> It cOuld just be book money, etc.  but bama has been thru this before when Philip Fulmer exposed them. Won't be long before they get caught and have those 4, 5 and 6 win seasons again. Then all the bandwagon fans will have to find another team.



Lifelong Bama fan here, not that you need to know. All teams have their ups and downs. It is wonderful to be on top again and see all the jealousy from other fans, Especially Dwag Fans.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Aug 1, 2013)

Not accusing anyone on here, but you do notice atleast where I live, a bunch of bama tags and hats that weren't on the same folks cars 5 years ago, it was uf tags, I got a buddy who is die hard noles fan when they are winning but is a die hard uga fan when their winning. While I haven't been a member here as long as others I have been a huge uga fan all my life and I like Texas as long as their playing a non sec team


----------



## riprap (Aug 1, 2013)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Not accusing anyone on here, but you do notice atleast where I live, a bunch of bama tags and hats that weren't on the same folks cars 5 years ago, it was uf tags, I got a buddy who is die hard noles fan when they are winning but is a die hard uga fan when their winning. While I haven't been a member here as long as others I have been a huge uga fan all my life and I like Texas as long as their playing a non sec team



They take everything personal on here. You will see stuff like black jerseys, thugs, dwags, pups, mediocrity, delusional, 5 yrds...If you say something bad about the tide you can count on some of them stooping to name calling. They always will have 234 NC's and counting. Surprisingly some have not resulted in NCAA infractions later on.


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I survived the 13 year drought remaining faithful and putting up with grief from the idiots that never win championships, and I can do it again. That's the comforting part about pulling for a dynasty. They never go away.



Yep. CFB goes in cycles. It's time for Tennessee to rise back to the top ;-)

The third Saturday in October is much better that way


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 2, 2013)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Not accusing anyone on here, but you do notice atleast where I live, a bunch of bama tags and hats that weren't on the same folks cars 5 years ago, it was uf tags, I got a buddy who is die hard noles fan when they are winning but is a die hard uga fan when their winning. While I haven't been a member here as long as others I have been a huge uga fan all my life and I like Texas as long as their playing a non sec team



Exactly

I can't stand that type. I love asking so called die hard fans questions,  like who was Florida's qb before Tebow and they won't have a clue.  While Florida has always been a force,  tons of the fans didn't jump in til he started winning championship for them. Same holds true for Bama and that one yt for Auburn. 

On the other hand without being biased Tennessee has probably one of the best fan bases in the country if not the best. You won't find a more loyal, traditional and passionate fan base


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 2, 2013)

ChasinTails said:


> It cOuld just be book money, etc.  but bama has been thru this before when Philip Fulmer exposed them. Won't be long before they get caught and have those 4, 5 and 6 win seasons again. Then all the bandwagon fans will have to find another team.



Boy, the way you just jumped in tells me that you may be a previously banned member.

Let me tell you about this 'bandwagoner"

I attended Alabama
My wife attended Alabama
2 sisters and one brother that attended Alabama
My dad attended Alabama
Numerous aunts, uncles and cousins that attended Alabama.


I lived through the Bear Bryant years.
I lived through the Ray Perkins years
I suffered through the Mike Dubose and Mike Shula years
I lived through the Gene Stallings years, the Dennis Franchione years
(I would mention Mike Price but he never coached)
And now we have St Nick

What bandwagon are you on this year?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 2, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Fat Phil had quite a few skeletons in his closet.
> 
> are you sure you didn't misspell your Name,..."chasin tales" seems more appropriate.



Actually, Phat Phil did what he did to take the heat off of UT, he had as much mud on him as anyone else


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 2, 2013)

ChasinTails said:


> Yep. CFB goes in cycles. It's time for Tennessee to rise back to the top ;-)
> 
> The third Saturday in October is much better that way




Agree with you totally here.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 2, 2013)

riprap said:


> They take everything personal on here. You will see stuff like black jerseys, thugs, dwags, pups, mediocrity, delusional, 5 yrds...If you say something bad about the tide you can count on some of them stooping to name calling. They always will have 234 NC's and counting. Surprisingly some have not resulted in NCAA infractions later on.



 Pot- Kettle


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 2, 2013)

ChasinTails said:


> Exactly
> 
> I can't stand that type. I love asking so called die hard fans questions,  like who was Florida's qb before Tebow and they won't have a clue.  While Florida has always been a force,  tons of the fans didn't jump in til he started winning championship for them. Same holds true for Bama and that one yt for Auburn.
> 
> On the other hand without being biased Tennessee has probably one of the best fan bases in the country if not the best. You won't find a more loyal, traditional and passionate fan base



UF was horrible before Spurrier.

BAMA has had 3 stretches of mediocrity with a couple of woeful seasons sprinkled in, but regardless of how you wish to count the Championships, BAMA put southern football on the national map, 1st to win the Rose bowl, most bowl appearances, victories and NC of any team from the south and only 1 or two teams nationally...so teh fan base is pretty large and accustomed to winning big.

the only Bandwagon fan that I know of on this board changes his name/team so often that I'm not sure who he is now,...but eventually he'll show up, maybe as LSU, UGA or Miami fan,...but you'll figure it out.

UT has a great fan base to be sure, but the best?...don't think so.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 2, 2013)

riprap said:


> They take everything personal on here. You will see stuff like black jerseys, thugs, dwags, pups, mediocrity, delusional, 5 yrds...If you say something bad about the tide you can count on some of them stooping to name calling. They always will have 234 NC's and counting. Surprisingly some have not resulted in NCAA infractions later on.



Remember, positive thoughts bring on positive living, angry thoughts bring on a life filled with anger and disappointment. Try to stay positive and see the good around you. Live with the positive attitude that CMR would approve of. He is a heck of a coach and more importantly a heck of a man. He deserves all the good things that come his way. He will have a heck of a team this year that might just give my little Dawgie friends something to smile about.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 2, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Actually, Phat Phil did what he did to take the heat off of UT, he had as much mud on him as anyone else



Actually, that wasn't mud! It was chocolate icing!


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 2, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> Actually, that wasn't mud! It was chocolate icing!



Now that is funny...I bet this even puts at least a smile on ripraps face.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 2, 2013)

riprap said:


> They take everything personal on here. You will see stuff like black jerseys, thugs, dwags, pups, mediocrity, delusional, 5 yrds...If you say something bad about the tide you can count on some of them stooping to name calling. They always will have 234 NC's and counting. Surprisingly some have not resulted in NCAA infractions later on.



*RONG!!!!!!*

It's 471 and counting


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 2, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Remember, positive thoughts bring on positive living, angry thoughts bring on a life filled with anger and disappointment. Try to stay positive and see the good around you. Live with the positive attitude that CMR would approve of. He is a heck of a coach and more importantly a heck of a man. He deserves all the good things that come his way. He will have a heck of a team this year that might just give my little Dawgie friends something to smile about.



The pups will get their 10 wins this year.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 2, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> *RONG!!!!!!*
> 
> It's 471 and counting



WRONG!

Yep, you went to Alabama!


----------



## riprap (Aug 2, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> WRONG!
> 
> Yep, you went to Alabama!


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 2, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Boy, the way you just jumped in tells me that you may be a previously banned member.
> 
> Let me tell you about this 'bandwagoner"
> 
> ...




Calm down now.  I wasn't pointing to anyone specific here


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 2, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> UF was horrible before Spurrier.
> 
> BAMA has had 3 stretches of mediocrity with a couple of woeful seasons sprinkled in, but regardless of how you wish to count the Championships, BAMA put southern football on the national map, 1st to win the Rose bowl, most bowl appearances, victories and NC of any team from the south and only 1 or two teams nationally...so teh fan base is pretty large and accustomed to winning big.
> 
> ...




You are right about the ol ball coach.  But I was referring to the past 20yrs or so


----------



## nickel back (Aug 2, 2013)

ChasinTails said:


> Calm down now.  I wasn't pointing to anyone specific here



yea, you could say he took it personal

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 2, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> UF was horrible before Spurrier.
> 
> BAMA has had 3 stretches of mediocrity with a couple of woeful seasons sprinkled in, but regardless of how you wish to count the Championships, BAMA put southern football on the national map, 1st to win the Rose bowl, most bowl appearances, victories and NC of any team from the south and only 1 or two teams nationally...so teh fan base is pretty large and accustomed to winning big.
> 
> ...



I wonder if that bandwagoner your referring to is the same dog fan who openly hates Bama, joined last year, and only posts Mon-Friday during routine business hours.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 2, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> I wonder if that bandwagoner your referring to is the same dog fan who openly hates Bama, joined last year, and only posts Mon-Friday during routine business hours.



very possibly,...

he never seems to hitch his wagon to the real deal


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 5, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> very possibly,...
> 
> he never seems to hitch his wagon to the real deal



All three of him (if the other 2 post this year) are dawg fans too.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Aug 5, 2013)

*Really?*



Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Actually, Phat Phil did what he did to take the heat off of UT, he had as much mud on him as anyone else



It cracks me up to hear all of the Bammers doggin Fulmer when Ole Miss, Florida and Arkansas also turned in the Tide for cheating. The NCAA found nothing on UT. You cheated, you got caught, you paid the price, move on. At least this time you've learned to pay in cash, suits, rims and textbook refunds,  rather than a check(Logan Young, thank you very much).


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2013)

KYBobwhite said:


> It cracks me up to hear all of the Bammers doggin Fulmer when Ole Miss, Florida and Arkansas also turned in the Tide for cheating. The NCAA found nothing on UT. You cheated, you got caught, you paid the price, move on. At least this time you've learned to pay in cash, suits, rims and textbook refunds,  rather than a check(Logan Young, thank you very much).



Hey KYBob, I am glad we live in Kentucky we know they have never paid anybody to play basketball up here.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey KYBob, I am glad we live in Kentucky we know they have never paid anybody to play basketball up here.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Aug 5, 2013)

*I can't believe I'm saying this but......*



KyDawg said:


> Hey KYBob, I am glad we live in Kentucky we know they have never paid anybody to play basketball up here.



I don't think they're paying their players. They can't get any of them to play past their freshman year. How can they get a return on their investment unless they win a NC. There's got to be another arrangement. Bourbon, I guess.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 5, 2013)

KYBobwhite said:


> It cracks me up to hear all of the Bammers doggin Fulmer when Ole Miss, Florida and Arkansas also turned in the Tide for cheating. The NCAA found nothing on UT. You cheated, you got caught, you paid the price, move on. At least this time you've learned to pay in cash, suits, rims and textbook refunds,  rather than a check(Logan Young, thank you very much).



A friend of mine was a professor at UT during that time, just because they didn't "find" anything doesn't mean that UT was not as dirty as Mike Tyson...just sayin


----------



## KYBobwhite (Aug 6, 2013)

*So your friend was.........*

An undercover investigator looking for proof or a Vol fan covering our tracks? Which one was he? Not following the logic.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 6, 2013)

Neither, the logic should not be that tough, and to put things in perspective, He left UT for Auburn, and said that he never got approached by anyone related to the Athletic dept (or otherwise) to "assist" a player with grades at Auburn...


----------



## KYBobwhite (Aug 6, 2013)

*Hmmmm, so you're saying...................*

a multiple, multiple, multiple offender is  now pointing out the suspected splinter in our eye while ignoring the telephone pole in Bama's eye. Sorry to go biblical on you but this is exactly what cracks me up. That's like a   convict guilty of grand theft  throwing a tantrum over a kid suspected to have taken a piece of candy at a convience store.  order in the court,  order in the court. The Honorable Harvey Updyke presiding.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 6, 2013)

KYBobwhite said:


> a multiple, multiple, multiple offender is  now pointing out the suspected splinter in our eye while ignoring the telephone pole in Bama's eye. Sorry to go biblical on you but this is exactly what cracks me up. That's like a   convict guilty of grand theft  throwing a tantrum over a kid suspected to have taken a piece of candy at a convience store.  order in the court,  order in the court. The Honorable Harvey Updyke presiding.




 what the heck are you talking about???

this guy has nothing to do with BAMA, he graduated from Penn ST., go this master's from UT and doctorate from Ohio State,...so tell me his allegiance to BAMA 

Now, If you are referring to me,...*you* cast the first stone, I replied to you.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Aug 6, 2013)

*Just to put this to bed*



RipperIII said:


> what the heck are you talking about???
> 
> this guy has nothing to do with BAMA, he graduated from Penn ST., go this master's from UT and doctorate from Ohio State,...so tell me his allegiance to BAMA
> 
> Now, If you are referring to me,...*you* cast the first stone, I replied to you.



I didn't cast anything at you personally. I made a statement regarding the Bama Hypocrisy on college football ethics. You were the one that somehow brought your buddy into the picture who was a UT professor who's now at Auburn (not sure why that's revelant), UT being dirty as Mike Tyson (not sure how that's revelant or what that even means, no ear biting that I'm aware of) and grade changing at Tennessee(hadn't heard that one). 

I really don't think you want to have a rock chunking contest with all of Bama's past. Let's just agree that our fan bases have a fierce, fiery rivalry and it will always be that way. Hopefully soon we'll make it more competitive. Until the third saturday in October, we'll try to be civil. After all, we're both 'Amurricans'.


----------

